# Certain vocations/passions make for poor life partners



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

While I was separated from my wife, I dated a bit. One of the things I noticed was there seemed to be a disproportionate amount of, health care workers, teachers and horse owners.

I reasoned this was likely because, all three had a passion that came before a relationship in terms of importance and so contributed to previous relationship breakdowns.

Now obviously this was based on a limited sample size in my area. So im prepared to accept there is no correlation. However I was curious to know if others have observed this for any or all of the above.

Or have alternative theory to explain the disproportion


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I think it’s overly harsh and unreasonably judgemental to say that they are poor partners. 

Both the health care field and educational fields are highly female dominated. There is simply a lot of women working in those fields and of course a number of them are going to be single and on the dating market at any given time. 

But to say that they are poor partners is quite overreaching.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't know any horse owners but know several teachers and healthcare workers in very good marriages. Can't think of any among the divorces I know of. 
I believe the police have more than their fair share of divorces, as do airline pilots/ stewards/ stewardesses.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Also stay away from girls named Tiffany and hairdressers......as per the hot/crazy matrix.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

OnTheFly said:


> Also stay away from girls named Tiffany and hairdressers......as per the hot/crazy matrix.


And strippers, of course


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Any job that creates gaps, like travel or long hours can create opportunities. It's the person that makes the choice when opportunities arise. And they will. But, it's up to each SO to decide on actions. Could be any such job.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

oldshirt said:


> I think it’s overly harsh and unreasonably judgemental to say that they are poor partners.
> 
> Both the health care field and educational fields are highly female dominated. There is simply a lot of women working in those fields and of course a number of them are going to be single and on the dating market at any given time.
> 
> But to say that they are poor partners is quite overreaching.


Have you ever worked in healthcare?

More specifically, have you ever worked in a hospital setting?

Infidelity is _rampant_.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Jamieboy said:


> While I was separated from my wife, I dated a bit. One of the things I noticed was there seemed to be a disproportionate amount of, health care workers, teachers and horse owners.
> 
> I reasoned this was likely because, all three had a passion that came before a relationship in terms of importance and so contributed to previous relationship breakdowns.
> 
> ...


You’re on the right track.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

GusPolinski said:


> Have you ever worked in healthcare?
> 
> More specifically, have you ever worked in a hospital setting?
> 
> Infidelity is _rampant_.


I haven't worked in healthcare but when single did sleep with quite a few nurses after one short hospital stay. There were multiple that followed up personally, and a couple were regulars in my bed for months.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I think any true career can engulf a person to the point of them being a detached spouse. 

Now, risk of infidelity does seem to have some connection to occupation. Many affairs occur with someone from work, so occupations that create a lot of close proximity and time together can be a problem. 

I read an article that provided some stats from Ashley Madison, the cheater's dating site, that said 29% of male cheaters on the site are in the trades, plumber, electrician, etc. making it the #1 profession for male cheaters. The #1 for female cheaters is medical/healthcare with 23% of women in those occupations. IT, Retail and hospitality were in the top 5 occupations.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Jamieboy said:


> and horse owners.


I know a few horse owners, and I would say you are correct. Also about health workers. My wife is one, cared a lot for others, but not much for me...


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Clearly my experience was with females, but I wasn't specifically targeting my question about them. The Ashley madison stats seem to confirm a little of my experience, but I was wondering if any others had noticed a similar pattern in their experience. Not necessarily the professions I encountered as over represented


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

I saw @BigDaddyNY response, and get the concept that guys in the trades have high percentages of fooling around. 

Working inside the electrical trade for a lot of years; there is a reality that puts good tradesmen in many environments in businesses that are like a revolving door of meeting different women constantly, that many of them inevitably want to bang the guy. That's a reality for sure.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Jamieboy said:


> ..... health care workers, teachers and horse owners.
> ..... I was curious to know if others have observed this for any or all of the above.
> Or have alternative theory to explain the disproportion


Where I am teachers and health workers have easy access to government loans without the wage to repay them. They are always desperate for a way out of their debts, essentially they'll date anyone they think can help repay their debts.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Meh, for me I find the risk of infidelity is more tied to the will and nature of the individual rather than the occupation.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> Meh, for me I find the risk of infidelity is more tied to the will and nature of the individual rather than the occupation.


How many nurses have you dated? Perhaps an individual's nature gravitates toward certain occupations?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

My understanding is many healthcare workers work long hours but then have 3 days off lots of places. 

Not sure what's up with the "horse owners," but I think it's funny. Everyone should have passions. It keeps them balanced. People I see on here with so many marital problems, it's often because they have nothing they're passionate about, no big interests or hobbies and just want to lock down their mate. That's not healthy, I'm sorry.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DownButNotOut said:


> How many nurses have you dated? Perhaps an individual's nature gravitates toward certain occupations?


Honestly I never really paid much attention to their day jobs whether nurses or doctors or pharmacists as I found an individual's nature is not tied to them. I can get a bad vibe with anyone of any profession.

Even if 23% of women who cheat are in the medical field majority of people cheat in relationships anyway so 🤷‍♂️ rather rely on intuition than statistics.


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

So the tinder algorithm served up, teacher, nurse, woman on horse, other, with alarming regularity. I suspect horse ownership in the UK is less than 1 percent, yet there they were, and im not even in a particularly rural area.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Jamieboy said:


> So the tinder algorithm served up, teacher, nurse, woman on horse, other, with alarming regularity. I suspect horse ownership in the UK is less than 1 percent, yet there they were, and im not even in a particularly *rural area.*


I am in a rural area. Lots of single horse-mad women in their 50s looking for a donkey.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

DownButNotOut said:


> How many nurses have you dated? Perhaps an individual's nature gravitates toward certain occupations?


I would definitely agree that it could be any career that creates a high number of opportunities for there to be "opportunities" .

That puts the odds higher even for those rigorously monogamous persons. Because face it, both sexes can do stupid things if not dedicated to a M. Really, even after a dumb temp fight with a spouse, the right conditions may tempt one. Right time right place with higher opportunities realistically is higher chance of cheating.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Y'all been watching too many soap operas and too much Gray's anatomy.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

As far as careers which lead to a high level of sexual activity go I think playing the piano in a brothel is really up there. 🥳


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

There are definitely teachers and nurses who have passion for what they do. Then you have another group which I used to work with which was the I hate restaurant work so I'm going to nursing school (or get my teaching certificate) and everything will be magically better.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> My understanding is many healthcare workers work long hours but then have 3 days off lots of places.
> 
> Not sure what's up with the "horse owners," but I think it's funny. Everyone should have passions. It keeps them balanced. People I see on here with so many marital problems, it's often because they have nothing they're passionate about, no big interests or hobbies and just want to lock down their mate. That's not healthy, I'm sorry.


me?


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

Jamieboy said:


> While I was separated from my wife, I dated a bit. One of the things I noticed was there seemed to be a disproportionate amount of, health care workers, teachers and horse owners.
> 
> I reasoned this was likely because, all three had a passion that came before a relationship in terms of importance and so contributed to previous relationship breakdowns.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm sure there are tons but these are some that come to mind. 

Lawyers, 
Traveling salesperson
Pilot, 
flight attendant, 
military on deployment
CEO, 
stripper, 
sex worker, 
model
actor/actress,
musician
Certain healthcare fields
politician
Any job with a lot of travel


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Andy1001 said:


> As far as careers which lead to a high level of sexual activity go I think playing the piano in a brothel is really up there. 🥳


Playing a piano, or guitar, well, in any bar is way up there. 😉


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

I can only go by what I hear after chatting one-on-one with 1,000+ guys, and lots more in our discussion groups. Yes, there seems to be an interesting trend. Two things come up again and again:

1. Nurses
2. Horse ladies


----------



## Jay Bee (Jul 5, 2018)

There's a lot of stressed out, burnt out teachers and nurses. They bring that home with them and I guess it has an effect on their relationships. When they aren't riding their horses, they're riding some other guy lol.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mr. Nail said:


> me?


You what? That wasn't directed at anyone in particular. Just the whole content.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

CountryMike said:


> I haven't worked in healthcare but when single did sleep with quite a few nurses after one short hospital stay. There were multiple that followed up personally, and a couple were regulars in my bed for months.


I’ll bet that made for some interesting workplace discussions.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You what? That wasn't directed at anyone in particular. Just the whole content.


I figured it was a class action. I was strangely offended so I asked if I was in the class.
I don't approve of my partners porn hobby, but that isn't usually called out here. BTW I haven't locked her down. Her consumption continues and grows near as I can tell.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mr. Nail said:


> I figured it was a class action. I was strangely offended so I asked if I was in the class.
> I don't approve of my partners porn hobby, but that isn't usually called out here. BTW I haven't locked her down. Her consumption continues and grows near as I can tell.


I wouldn't approve of a porn hobby either. Especially if there are kids in the house. I was in such a house and it definitely affected me adversely. And that was early magazine porn.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

GusPolinski said:


> Have you ever worked in healthcare?
> 
> More specifically, have you ever worked in a hospital setting?
> 
> Infidelity is _rampant_.


Can confirm!!!


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Jamieboy said:


> While I was separated from my wife, I dated a bit. One of the things I noticed was there seemed to be a disproportionate amount of, health care workers, teachers and horse owners.
> 
> I reasoned this was likely because, all three had a passion that came before a relationship in terms of importance and so contributed to previous relationship breakdowns.
> 
> ...


While I do agree with @oldshirt in that slotting all of the people in a give profession as being poor partners is wrong, I will admit that I've noticed this as well. I've been in a long-term relationship with a high school teacher/vice principal, and was married to a university professor. Neither of them seemed to be able to prioritize things or make room in their lives for a relationship given their workload that they weren't able to organize. Both men made awful partners, mostly though because they didn't know how to organize what they needed to do with the other things in their lives (three cheers for work-life balance!). And, for that reason, I would never date another man in education. If I had just had the one experience, then maybe, but it was two.

That being said, I have a couple girlfriends who are teachers, and happily married. They also prioritize their work versus their non-work life though, as well as my nurse and doctor girlfriends. The doctor, obviously a little less, given call shifts and emergencies, but she does well at work-life balance. I've never even known or dated a horse owner!

All that being said, I think it comes down to the person, themselves, and how they look at life, work and relationships.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

CountryMike said:


> Playing a piano, or guitar, well, in any bar is way up there. 😉


I play the flute. Not in a bar though.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

There is more infidelity in the real estate and banking professions than health care.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Again, the health care and educational fields combined probably account for the majority of women in the workforce in general. So it just stands to reason that a percentage of them will be cheaters and a percentage of them will be single on the dating market and a percentage of those will promiscuous etc etc.

But there will also be a percentage of them in healthy, happy relationships as well.

The same could also be said in regards to female union steelworkers. A certain percentage of those will be cheaters and a certain percentage in happy, healthy marriages etc....... it’s just that there a way fewer of them so you don’t hear about them much and they don’t make trashy tv shows about them (ie Grey’s Anatomy) or silly porn motifs about them in mini skirts with white fishnet stocking and high heels. 

The reality is infidelity and promiscuity and broken marriages and relationships as well as solid, healthy relationships exist wherever males and females coexist together. 

Various cultures have tried segregating men and women to the point that women are virtual prisoners in their own homes and not allowed to go to school or obtain employment or even leave the house without a male relative in escort and guess what??? There is still sex and infidelity taking place there. 

If covering women from head to toe in bedsheets and locking them up in there houses doesn’t prevent sex/infidelity, then no workplace that employs both genders is going to sex and infidelity taking place regardless of the profession.


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Ursula said:


> While I do agree with @oldshirt in that slotting all of the people in a give profession as being poor partners is wrong, I will admit that I've noticed this as well. I've been in a long-term relationship with a high school teacher/vice principal, and was married to a university professor. Neither of them seemed to be able to prioritize things or make room in their lives for a relationship given their workload that they weren't able to organize. Both men made awful partners, mostly though because they didn't know how to organize what they needed to do with the other things in their lives (three cheers for work-life balance!). And, for that reason, I would never date another man in education. If I had just had the one experience, then maybe, but it was two.
> 
> That being said, I have a couple girlfriends who are teachers, and happily married. They also prioritize their work versus their non-work life though, as well as my nurse and doctor girlfriends. The doctor, obviously a little less, given call shifts and emergencies, but she does well at work-life balance. I've never even known or dated a horse owner!
> 
> All that being said, I think it comes down to the person, themselves, and how they look at life, work and relationships.


While I agree that everyone is different, you naturally take other evidence into your assessment when making a decision about partners. Smoking, drinking, life style in general, why wouldn't vocation come into it, if there is evidence to suggest they might be not a good fit?


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> Again, the health care and educational fields combined probably account for the majority of women in the workforce in general. So it just stands to reason that a percentage of them will be cheaters and a percentage of them will be single on the dating market and a percentage of those will promiscuous etc etc.
> 
> But there will also be a percentage of them in healthy, happy relationships as well.
> 
> ...


How do you explain horse ownership then?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Jamieboy said:


> How do you explain horse ownership then?


That’s a completely new one on me. 

The next time I’m driving through ranch country and see a chick on a horse, I’ll hafta hit her up LOL.


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> That’s a completely new one on me.
> 
> The next time I’m driving through ranch country and see a chick on a horse, I’ll hafta hit her up LOL.


She'll love her horse more than you lol


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Perhaps it would be a shorter list to discuss occupations that DONT have much infidelity or broken marriages or promiscuity etc.

But since we have priests and clergy molesting kids and hooking up with parishioners throughout the globe and nuns getting knocked up in convents ( because contraception is forbidden dontcha know) 

It may be challenging to even find occupations to make that short list.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

The horse women: maybe selfishness?

I have met many horse women throughout my life. None of them seem to work a whole lot, and rely on their husband to fund the majority of horse expenses, which are HUGE. And the time suck is huge.

But they just have to have their horse.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Hmm. Seems like there's a whole lot of it going on!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

hinterdir said:


> Oh, I'm sure there are tons but these are some that come to mind.
> 
> Lawyers,
> Traveling salesperson
> ...


I agree with this, except more for men than women. Because they're more interested in extracurricular sex than most women (although I did share a story about a cheating wife I had to share a room with on a business trip on another thread). Traveling salesmen staying in hotels are probably the worst, and touring musicians. It's just more or less expected that a man going to a convention will cheat. There will be prostitutes everywhere. I mean, the salesmen meeting clients at conventions literally hire prostitutes for their clients a lot of times. 

One time in the 70s, I walked into a radio and record convention into a big hotel lobby, and immediately, despite that I was wearing a three-piece conservative taupe wool suit at the time, a couple guys came up and grabbed my arm thinking I was the hooker they had ordered. Years later, they would have to be nice to me because I would become a big client of their company (I didn't forget who they were -- and they were obnoxious for sure, just in general in and out of conventions), but I always snubbed them, and I think they remembered why. They were both married, of course, longterm. The poor women. I can't even imagine. These guys were goons and really probably the most openly sexist ones I ever encountered.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> Perhaps it would be a shorter list to discuss occupations that DONT have much infidelity or broken marriages or promiscuity etc.


@oldshirt, I also think it comes down to personal experiences. Not necessarily the occupations, but how one handles themselves within their occupation versus life outside of work. Then people can gauge going forward.


----------



## cp3o (Jun 2, 2018)

My XW was a teacher. 11-16 year olds. Whilst we were together c. 1970-1990 she taught at four schools. In every one there was a culture of sexual infidelity. In the first, all girls, the few males made hay (including at least one with a pupil), at the second she was befriended by a female colleague in an open marriage. The final two were co-ed, staff rooms probably 50-50 but both with mainly male senior staff. Female staff who didn't put out tended not to get the middle management jobs and income.


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

There seems to be some skew toward likelihood of infidelity creeping in. I actually assumed that it was that they put their job/horse before their relationships. Though most anecdotes seem to point towards promiscuity in the professions.

That makes me worry about the horse owners 😬


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Just my experience having over 20yrs around hair dressers. For anyone thinking I am "shaming" a profession, I am just sharing my experiences. I have probably known more than 50 hair dressers as co workers with my exes. Almost all have no education outside of high school. Almost all of them take "glam" seriously. Talking botox parties, eyebrow parties, nail parties, etc. Most wear too much of everything for my taste.....makeup, lipstick, etc. 

What I concluded though is they are like unlicensed, unprepared therapists for their clients. They hear it ALL. Then I hear about it ALL.... There was only a small handful that were faithful, married, etc. I see a bunch of hairdressers on OLD. I think clients overshare and it gets right in the head of hairdressers. Maybe that drives them nuts? 

What it seemed to me is hairdressers prioritize glamour and vanity. I will never seek a relationship with another one. 

I think healthcare is a mixed stack. Lot of women in there that are true caregivers. However, seeing as how almost my entire family is in healthcare, I notice the younger ones are in no place to settle down until later as there are just too many options. Most seem to be interested in those doctors. 

In all, it comes down to exposure to the opposite sex on a daily bases. 

As for horse owners, I have known that as a "nope" for a long time! There is something about women and horses. At least in my area, there are mostly two types of owners. Ones that can barely afford to keep the lights on, yet own horses...And those that have them as a status symbol. One family I know has clydesdales and it costs them $10K/mo just to maintain them. I have nothing against owning horses but we were raised around working horses. 

In all cases, I have learned to study the 'type' of woman that takes on certain professions. It's either a real passion, or other motives.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> My understanding is many healthcare workers work long hours but then have 3 days off lots of places.


Three 12-hour shifts a week is full-time for nurses in hospitals, it seems.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

That's interesting. Thanks for sharing your experience. That's an interesting detail. 

I would surmise a woman who has her signficant attention and passion dominated by her job would be a "problem" or an "asset" depending on what you value. If you value public service and passion, for example, my teaching job is awesome and I love it. If you want my attention and time, however, it is true that it is taken up by worrying about my students and my son. And the pay is crappy. Then again I'm not on the dating market claiming I'm some paragon of female awesomeness lol. I guess it's good to get a dose of reality now and then 

I will say a LOT of the horse owners have their time focused on their horse, so regardless of gender that might be an issue depending on how much time you're expecting someone to spend with you. My sister and her partner are both like this.

Healthcare workers...I can't really say. I would say the work hours make sustaining a relationship difficult but that could be said to be true of lawyers, doctors, any occupation with irregular or very long work hours.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Livvie said:


> The horse women: maybe selfishness?
> 
> I have met many horse women throughout my life. None of them seem to work a whole lot, and rely on their husband to fund the majority of horse expenses, which are HUGE. And the time suck is huge.
> 
> But they just have to have their horse.


.Agreed. It's not a cheap hobby that just anyone can get into. So as a group they are probably used to getting what they want.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

yeah, stay away from satanists and atheists...


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

CatholicDad said:


> yeah, stay away from satanists and atheists...


I didn't know those were occupations.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

CatholicDad said:


> yeah, stay away from satanists and atheists...


Nice to know I'm lumped in with Satanists.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone that travels a lot for work is just a no for me. All the opportunity in the world right there. Traveling sales. And I see TONS of flight attendants on OLD.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

CatholicDad said:


> yeah, stay away from satanists and atheists...


What does that have to do with this thread?

Oh yeah. It doesn't.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I liked it when an old bf of mine traveled, gave me time to breathe and have my usual social life with friends, but yes, he was messing around with someone. I didn't care. Just wasn't that serious for me. 

Speaking of flight attendants, those poor people get hit on nonstop.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Jamieboy said:


> There seems to be some skew toward likelihood of infidelity creeping in. I actually assumed that it was that they put their job/horse before their relationships. Though most anecdotes seem to point towards promiscuity in the professions.
> 
> That makes me worry about the horse owners 😬


It's great when you have a job that you love that much. I guess there's such a thing as going overboard, though. I know when I had a job that was kind of night and day that I loved, really I only had time mainly for people who were doing something associated that kept us crossing paths. So if I had wanted to marry during that time, it would have had to be someone who was kind of doing the same thing and understood the pull of it. And indeed one of my Bfs and I were on a parallel career track for many years and even working together. He did want to get married and married twice in the time I was working with him. At least one of those times he got his wife a related job even though she had no prior experience at it. So maybe the problem comes in when someone starts a different career after you already have your marriage routine going and it upsets the apple cart.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Speaking of flight attendants, those poor people get hit on nonstop.


You really feel sorry for them? I doubt they feel sorry for themselves. Let me share a typical line I might read on OLD....."flight attendant, in town for a couple days, lets get together and see what happens"...... I don't know about you, but those sorts of lines don't sound like they are exhausted and need a 12hr nap before they head back to the fam dam. 

I have no idea if they are really single or married. I just stay away because it sounds like STD city to me. Too much risk. But most of them are damn cute!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

bobsmith said:


> You really feel sorry for them? I doubt they feel sorry for themselves. Let me share a typical line I might read on OLD....."flight attendant, in town for a couple days, lets get together and see what happens"...... I don't know about you, but those sorts of lines don't sound like they are exhausted and need a 12hr nap before they head back to the fam dam.
> 
> I have no idea if they are really single or married. I just stay away because it sounds like STD city to me. Too much risk. But most of them are damn cute!


I don't fly anymore but when I did I could see the disdain on their faces when they were being hit on. But of course it depends by who and how drunk they are! They lead miserable lives of living in basically bunk houses a lot of them these days.


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

joannacroc said:


> Nice to know I'm lumped in with Satanists.


funny how the pope himself says you can be redeemed but not him.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

cp3o said:


> My XW was a teacher. 11-16 year olds. Whilst we were together c. 1970-1990 she taught at four schools. In every one there was a culture of sexual infidelity. In the first, all girls, the few males made hay (including at least one with a pupil), at the second she was befriended by a female colleague in an open marriage. The final two were co-ed, staff rooms probably 50-50 but both with mainly male senior staff. Female staff who didn't put out tended not to get the middle management jobs and income.


I was going to say, the two college professors I've known pretty well certainly weren't bothering with the female staff members but were flirting with students.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

CountryMike said:


> I haven't worked in healthcare but when single did sleep with quite a few nurses after one short hospital stay. There were multiple that followed up personally, and a couple were regulars in my bed for months.


I have many fond memories of RNs from when I worked at a hospital.

Sweet, loving, empathetic, _great_ in bed! GRRrrrrrrRRROOOWW!

And they get free drugs that patients leave behind!


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Noman said:


> I have many fond memories of RNs from when I worked at a hospital.
> 
> Sweet, loving, empathetic, _great_ in bed! GRRrrrrrrRRROOOWW!
> 
> And they get free drugs that patients leave behind!


Now Noman, do you get a little carried away with the pills? You mentioning, coupled with your profile pic is interesting........................


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

bobsmith said:


> Now Noman, do you get a little carried away with the pills? You mentioning, coupled with your profile pic is interesting........................


@bobsmith, sadly they never shared with me. That wasn't what I was interested in, anyway.

I remember being at one nurse's apartment, she & her nurse roommate moved the couch for some reason & there was a pill laying on the carpet. She got a little excited. I don't remember what it was, but she certainly knew what it was.

Ahhhh, those were GOOD times. That's where I learned how comfortable hospital scrubs are as PJs.

Dammit, you're making me nostalgic!


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm surprised the restaurant industry hasn't been mentioned but I guess that's just a given.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Al_Bundy said:


> I'm surprised the restaurant industry hasn't been mentioned but I guess that's just a given.


Considering something above 40% of all marriages are impacted by infidelity I imagine almost any occupation could be mentioned.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Considering something above 40% of all marriages are impacted by infidelity I imagine almost any occupation could be mentioned.


And there is no shortage of jobs that professionals and blue collar workers are required to travel extensively. Any job imo that requires travel does create more opportunities which create more fooling around. Not even a question. 

And hospitals to me are same, with potential long hours, multiple day shifts.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Considering something above 40% of all marriages are impacted by infidelity I imagine almost any occupation could be mentioned.


True and even though there was a lot of infidelity in the corporate world there was also decent amount of people who didn't believe in fishing off the company pier and risk losing their job. Where as I didn't see that attitude around cooks and servers because they could literally go down the road and get another job at a different restaurant the next day.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Al_Bundy said:


> True and even though there was a lot of infidelity in the corporate world there was also decent amount of people who didn't believe in fishing off the company pier and risk losing their job. Where as I didn't see that attitude around cooks and servers because they could literally go down the road and get another job at a different restaurant the next day.


You know, that's a very good point. In my HS and college time working in retail, the fooling around was rampant at least between the young and single crowd, and some older cashiers.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> You know, that's a very good point. In my HS and college time working in retail, the fooling around was rampant at least between the young and single crowd, and some older cashiers.


Yep, retail too. I think another part to it is the high turnover you have as well. Sure things might not work out with the hot new cashier, but chances are she'll be gone in 6 months anyways.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm probably going to be skewered for saying this but I recall reading something about how folks who are active military have higher instances of infidelity. Perhaps it is the opportunity that travel for work presents? But I guess the same could be true for a lot of professions that involve travel and a lot of time apart.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

joannacroc said:


> I'm probably going to be skewered for saying this but I recall reading something about how folks who are active military have higher instances of infidelity. Perhaps it is the opportunity that travel for work presents? But I guess the same could be true for a lot of professions that involve travel and a lot of time apart.


I was my experience that the SPOUSES of military members where the ones sleeping around while their partners were deployed. The old joke was, "There is a lot of breaking up going on the night before the troops return home."


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> I was my experience that the SPOUSES of military members where the ones sleeping around while their partners were deployed. The old joke was, "There is a lot of breaking up going on the night before the troops return home."


Unfortunately that was my experience as well. 

For active military it's usually traveling with your unit to places you'd never otherwise want to go. Perhaps the item she read was talking about military marriages in general having more infidelity due to the soldier being gone and the spouse having lots of opportunity.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Jamieboy said:


> While I was separated from my wife, I dated a bit. One of the things I noticed was there seemed to be a disproportionate amount of, health care workers, teachers and horse owners.
> 
> I reasoned this was likely because, all three had a passion that came before a relationship in terms of importance and so contributed to previous relationship breakdowns.
> 
> ...


There are definitely some that handle being in a medical career with class but anyone involved in first responder/emergency medical care/stressful life and death situations is more vulnerable to relationships (above board or not) with coworkers and those they interact with in the process of doing their work.

Those vocations are thick with promiscuity and infidelity.

I can't speak personally about teachers and horse people but I've heard the same for them.

I'm sure any group that relies on each other with stress, excitement and cooperation in the mix is more vulnerable to sexual misbehaving.


----------

